# AOC G2460PF mein erster Erfahrungsbericht!



## sleipDE (15. Dezember 2015)

Servus Leute,

da einige die Info von mir wollten wie der Monitor so ist, hier mein erster kurzer Eindruck.

Die zu hohe Grundhelligkeit nach dem Test auf Pc Monitors kann ich so erstmal nicht bestätigen, im direkten Vergleich zu einem BenQ V2420H ist er nur ganz unwesentlich heller. Die Einstellungen sind nicht angepasst bzw. angestimmt, beide Monitore laufen auf Standard Einstellungen mit der niedrigsten Helligkeit und Kontrast. Der BenQ über HDMI mit 70Hz und der AOC über DisplayPort mit 144Hz. Nach den Test's (siehe unten) beider Monitore ist der BenQ bei niedrigster Helligkeit auf 49 cd/m² und der AOC bei 154cd/m², demnach sollte der AOC 3x so hell sein wie der BenQ, wenn Ihr Euch das Video und die Fotos anseht sollte das zu widerlegen sein. Ich finde es lässt sich damit auch angenehm in abgedunkelten Räumen arbeiten, strengt die Augen nicht sonderlich an.

Zu Freesync und Co. kann ich bisher noch nichts sagen, sobald ich ein wenig mehr Zeit zum testen hatte werde ich den Thread hier noch erweitern. So im ersten Résumé schlägt sich der 6Jahre alte BenQ doch schon sehr gut was Kontrast und Farben angeht, allerdings sind wie gesagt noch keine Optimierungen am AOC vorgenommen worden, am Wochenende werde ich mal das ICC Profil von PC Monitors laden und ausprobieren.

Genial am AOC was den BenQ um längen schlägt sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten, man kann Ihn in alle möglichen Positionen ausrichten und dabei mach das Material einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, klar war der BenQ damals eine Ecke günstiger, aber ich würde mir jetzt definitiv keinen Monitor mehr kaufen der nicht so einstellbar ist.

Video:
Links BenQ und Rechts AOC
https://youtu.be/ioCwzWV3G88
*Ich weiß schlechte Qualität, habe aber leider nur die Kamera meines Smartphones zur Hand, dient ja auch eigentlich nur um den Helligkeitsunterschied zu sehen.

Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die beiden Test's:
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-g2460pf/
Test Monitor BenQ V2420H Teil 7

Wenn sonst noch was gewünscht wird was ich ausprobieren oder testen soll der sagt mir einfach Bescheid!


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Dezember 2015)

Yeah, liest sich schon mal sehr gut.
Wegen der Helligkeit mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr.
Lediglich würde mich noch FreeSync interessieren...

_Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht_


----------



## v0sko (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe den Monitor auch.. 
Finde aber, selbst bei niedrigster Helligkeit ist er zu hell. (Beim ersten Einschalten hat es mir fast die Augen rausgebrannt  )
Ich habe das ICC-Profil schon eingespielt, jedoch konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen!? 
Ich glaube, ich mache da irgendwas falsch. Du kannst ja mal berichten, ob du einen Unterschied merkst...
Danke!


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Dezember 2015)

v0sko schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monitor auch..



Kannst du was zu FreeSync sagen?



_| Gruß |_


----------



## v0sko (16. Dezember 2015)

Nein, habe noch keine AMD-Karte


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich mache heute Abend mal den Freesync Test, kenne einige Stellen in TF2 wo das Bild immer zerreißt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich kenne wenige Stellen wo das Bild bei mir nicht zerreißt! 

_Danke_


----------



## Auffi88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Klingt nach einem tollen Gerät. Jetzt schwanke ich noch zwischen diesen oder dem Dell UltraSharp U2515H. Schwierig ...


----------



## ceramicx (16. Dezember 2015)

Hab den auch und find ihn einfach nur geil.
Macht von außen einen schönen und hochwertigen Eindruck. Freesync möcht ich auch nie mehr missen denn das ist schon ein Killerfeature.
Hab meinen bei Caseking für 250€ am Black Friday bekommen 
Ich habe aber mit so nem semiprofessionellen Gerät aus der Arbeit die Farben Helligkeit und Kontrast eingestellt.
Man muss schon etwas nachjustieren, aber jetzt ist alles super.


----------



## Pronounta (16. Dezember 2015)

Leute, wenn ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor habt, dann bitte im Sammelthread posten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...hread-aoc-g2460pf-144hz-freesync-monitor.html
Der ist noch ziemlich leer


----------



## Mattmax (16. Dezember 2015)

Von der Farbgebung im Video gefällt mir der BenQ besser, aber das ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pronounta (16. Dezember 2015)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Von der Farbgebung im Video gefällt mir der BenQ besser, aber das ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache.



Konntest du beide vergleichen?
Ist das denn ein großer Unterschied oder eher ein kleiner?
Vielleicht könntest du ja mal ein paar Worte zu den Unterschieden sagen, viele hier stehen eben neben der Entscheidung BenQ vs AOC.


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Von der Farbgebung im Video gefällt mir der BenQ besser, aber das ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache.



Wie gesagt, das sind Standard Einstellungen, und die Helligkeit ist bei beiden komplett runter geregelt, das Gerät muss korrekt eingestellt werden beim BenQ sehen eben die Farben bei den Standard Einstellungen besser aus als beim AOC, bißchen an den Stellschrauben drehen dann schaut der AOC auch so aus.



Pronounta schrieb:


> Konntest du beide vergleichen?
> Ist das denn ein großer Unterschied oder eher ein kleiner?
> Vielleicht könntest du ja mal ein paar Worte zu den Unterschieden sagen, viele hier stehen eben neben der Entscheidung BenQ vs AOC.



Er hat nur den Vergleich aus meinem Video gezogen, das wäre der BenQ V2420H, also auch kein aktuelles Gerät mehr welches BenQ vertreibt, das war auch mehr als Helligkeits Vergleich gedacht.


----------



## Pronounta (16. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Er hat nur den Vergleich aus meinem Video gezogen, das wäre der BenQ V2420H, also auch kein aktuelles Gerät mehr welches BenQ vertreibt, das war auch mehr als Helligkeits Vergleich gedacht.



Ich bin ein Meister im Missverstehen... 
Naja.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Dezember 2015)

Geht Freesync out-of-the-box schon ab 35 Hz?


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

Ne, bei mir zeigt er zwischen 48-144Hz an, könnte daran liegen das der Treiber noch nicht der neuste ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Stelle in TF2 konnte ich ein min. Besserung erkennen, aber nur ganz minimal, vielleicht ist das auch nicht so die richtige Stelle zum testen. Ansonsten habe ich auch so relativ wenig mit Tearing zu tun, von daher kann ich auch schlecht ein Beispiel geben.
Diesen ganze YT Videos zum Testen bringen gleich null, da ich da überhaupt kein Tearing habe auch wenn Freesync aus ist nix zu sehen.

Hast du irgendwelche Games wo es bei dir besonders schlimm ist?

EDIT:
Also wenn man den Beta Treiber installiert sollen 30-144Hz möglich sein, kann das aber nicht sehen, da er in den Radon Einstellungen nach wie vor 48-144Hz anzeigt.


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das so betrachte ist mir der Unterschied zwischen dem BenQ und dem AOC irgendwie zu gering, ich meine der BenQ hat mal unter 200€ gekostet und ist bereits über 6 Jahre alt. Klar der AOC läuft ein wenig sanfter aufgrund der 144Hz aber das ist mir irgendwie den Aufpreis nicht Wert, naja und zum Freesync kann ich derzeit auch nicht viel sagen, da ich irgendwie auch so selten mal Tearing habe kann es diese Karte irgendwie nicht ausspielen und mich dazu bewegen wirklich die 270€ zu bezahlen.

Von der Farben und der Helligkeit ist er wie der BenQ weder besser noch schlechter, ich behaupte mal die sind gleich auf. Ansonsten läuft er eben durch die 144Hz einfach flüssiger, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin bringt mir das in CSGO auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil, ist zumindest mal mein empfinden, muss man selbst ausprobiert haben. Was einfach nur genial ist sind die Verstellmöglichkeiten, das ist einfach Hammer und hätte der kleinere Bruder (AOC G2460VQ6) diese Möglichkeit hätte ich gegen den getauscht.

Bin zurzeit echt am überlegen das Teil umzutauschen und mir einen billigeren unter 200€ zu kaufen, der LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B wäre so ein Kandidat und kostet gerade mal die Hälfte, da könnte ich sogar zwei kaufen, bin nämlich geil auf Eyefinity


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

144Hz sind halt so ne Sache.
Der Eine will nicht mehr ohne und für dich scheint es sich nicht zu lohnen.
Der BenQ flimmert das Backlight halt noch richtig schön, sieht man im Video sehr gut.
Wenn du einen für unter 200€ suchst, dann nimm den Iiyama XB2483HSU, der ist auf jedenfall besser als der LG.


----------



## Pronounta (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, da stimm ich JoM zu.
Du gehörst wohl leider zu den Leuten, die 144hz nicht so viel abgewinnen können. Bei mir z.B. ist das anders. Ich habe schon große Unterschiede zwischen 60 und 75hz gemerkt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Kommt halt auch immer auf das Spiel an.
Hab nie viel CS:GO gespielt, aber dafür BF4.
Besser bin ich durch nen 144Hz Monitor nicht, aber ich finde das Bild einfach ruhiger und flüssiger.
Dadurch fällt mir das zielen halt etwas leichter und der Gesamteindruck ist besser.


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 144Hz sind halt so ne Sache.
> Der Eine will nicht mehr ohne und für dich scheint es sich nicht zu lohnen.
> Der BenQ flimmert das Backlight halt noch richtig schön, sieht man im Video sehr gut.
> Wenn du einen für unter 200€ suchst, dann nimm den Iiyama XB2483HSU, der ist auf jedenfall besser als der LG.



Ja, das das Backlight flimmert sieht man im Video, aber wenn du hier davor sitzt fällt dir davon nix auf, dafür das da 6 Jahre Entwicklung dazwischen liegen sind mir die Unterschiede einfach viel zu gering.
Hat der liyama TN oder IPS Panel? Der LG kostet mit dem IPS Panel zurzeit 130€, das Teil würde ich mir zu dem Preis gerne mal ansehen.



Pronounta schrieb:


> Ja, da stimm ich JoM zu.
> Du gehörst wohl leider zu den Leuten, die 144hz nicht so viel abgewinnen können. Bei mir z.B. ist das anders. Ich habe schon große Unterschiede zwischen 60 und 75hz gemerkt.


Ich sehe da halt schon einen Unterschied, aber dafür würde ich nicht unbedingt mehr bezahlen wollen, dann doch lieber in einen Monitor mir richtig satten Farben wo man halt schon deutlich den Unterschied zum BenQ sieht.


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch immer auf das Spiel an.
> Hab nie viel CS:GO gespielt, aber dafür BF4.
> Besser bin ich durch nen 144Hz Monitor nicht, aber ich finde das Bild einfach ruhiger und flüssiger.
> Dadurch fällt mir das zielen halt etwas leichter und der Gesamteindruck ist besser.



Na aber wenn du besser zielen kannst musst du ja auch mehr treffen, also müsstest ja auch besser sein. Da würde ich lieber mal Eyefinity ausprobieren, durch das wesentlich breitere Bild müsste man den Gegner ja auch viel früher sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Gefühlt besser ja, aber praktisch macht es keinen Unterschied.
Durch das flüssige Bild spiele ich entspannter und deswegen ist der Vorteil dadurch wieder weg.
Ist halt wie bei Laser und LED Mäusen, gefühlt bin ich da mit LED auch besser.

Zum Iiyama:
Weder noch, der hat nen VA Panel.
Also sehr guter Schwarzwert und etwas schneller als der LG.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe eigentlich in jedem Game tearing. 
Ob das an meinem 21:9 Monitor (60 Hz) liegen mag? 
Kann auch überhaupt nicht mehr ohne Vsync spielen... 

Hoffe du kannst Freesync noch genau testen. 
Vlt. eine Einstellungssache?


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gefühlt besser ja, aber praktisch macht es keinen Unterschied.
> Durch das flüssige Bild spiele ich entspannter und deswegen ist der Vorteil dadurch wieder weg.
> Ist halt wie bei Laser und LED Mäusen, gefühlt bin ich da mit LED auch besser.
> 
> ...



Was ist deiner Meinung nach besser IPS, TN oder VA? IPS soll ja die schönsten Farben haben, dafür das Bild etwas träge, TN soll flot sein dafür nicht immer die besten Farben und VA guter Schwarzwert und vergleichbar von den Farben mit einem TN oder gar IPS?



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also ich habe eigentlich in jedem Game tearing.
> Ob das an meinem 21:9 Monitor (60 Hz) liegen mag?
> Kann auch überhaupt nicht mehr ohne Vsync spielen...
> 
> ...



Naja, dann sag mir was ich noch testen soll, ich kann einfach kein Tearing sehen, hab das Freesync zurzeit aus und schon einige Games durchprobiert, bei dieser einen Stelle in TF2 zerreißt das Bild auch wenn Freesync an ist, nur halt nicht ganz so stark. Wenn ich aber V-Sync anschalte ist es weg, also muss man doch sagen greift Freesync auch nicht 100% sondern mildert den Effekt nur etwas, oder liege ich falsch?

Das das was mit dem Format zu tun hat halte ich für Blödsinn.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Bist du denn bei der Szene im Freesync Bereich?
Weil wenn nicht, dann kann Freesync auch nicht greifen.

VA ist von den Farben her ähnlich wie IPS.


----------



## sleipDE (16. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie kann ich denn sehen in welchem Bereich ich gerade bin, gibts dazu ein Programm?
In Catalyst kann man Freesync nur AN/AUS schalten, weitere Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es da also auch nicht und mein Freesync  Bereich geht halt von 48-144Hz, obwohl ich schon den neuen Beta Treiber installiert habe, sollte ja dann eigentlich von 30-144Hz gehen, wird mir aber nicht angezeigt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Dezember 2015)

Lass dir die FPS vom Msi AB anzeigen. 
Wenn du unter 48 FPS bist dann greif Freesync eben nicht!
Steam hat ja auch zB. einen eigenen FPS counter. 


Gruß


----------



## ceramicx (17. Dezember 2015)

Hast du den Beta Treiber drauf? Wie hast das gemacht? Habe den runter geladen aber im Beta Ordner ist ja nur ne Inf wie soll ich das machen?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Monitor Treiber aktualisieren und dabei die inf Datei auswählen.


----------



## sleipDE (17. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Lass dir die FPS vom Msi AB anzeigen.
> Wenn du unter 48 FPS bist dann greif Freesync eben nicht!
> Steam hat ja auch zB. einen eigenen FPS counter.
> 
> ...



Ne, so um die 300 Frames habe ich an der Stelle, heißt das es geht nur bis 144 Frames?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sleipDE (17. Dezember 2015)

ceramicx schrieb:


> Hast du den Beta Treiber drauf? Wie hast das gemacht? Habe den runter geladen aber im Beta Ordner ist ja nur ne Inf wie soll ich das machen?



Welche Windows Version? Du musst eigentlich nur Rechtsklick auf die INF Datei machen und dann auf installieren klicken. Nur wird dann Windows meckern weil der Treiber nicht zertifiziert ist. Das kannst aber abschalten, dazu unter Win8.X und 10 wie folgt vorgehen:

Shift Taste (Pfeil nach oben) gedrückt halten und auf Neu starten klicken

Nun:
    Problembehandlung
    Erweiterte Optionen
    Starteinstellungen
    Auf Neu starten klicken
    Mit F7 oder 7 wird Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert.
    Windows 10 startet erneut 




JoM79 schrieb:


> Monitor Treiber aktualisieren und dabei die inf Datei auswählen.



Ne, das geht nicht, zumindest nicht unter Win 10.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Ne, das geht nicht.


Seit wann?


----------



## sleipDE (17. Dezember 2015)

Seit dem ich es ausprobiert habe, er sagt das die Treiber bereits aktuell sind und das wars, geht also nicht. Hab auch schon versucht den original Treiber zu löschen und nur die Beta zu laden, ging aber auch nicht. Ich befürchte mal das der Beta auch so garnicht geladen ist, denn man bekommt nach der Installation keine Meldung mehr wie bei dem offiziellen Treiber das es korrekt installiert wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Hmm komisch irgendwie.
Der Beta Treiber sollte ja eigentlich ne neuere Versionsnummer haben.


----------



## sleipDE (17. Dezember 2015)

Schau dir mal die Installationsdateien an, fehlen da im Beta Ordner nicht auch noch die Files .cat und .icm ?! Hab auch schonmal versucht die in den beta Ordner zu ziehen und dann zu installieren, geht aber auch nich.

http://aoc-europe.com/download/%2F%...ls%2FDrivers%2Fg2460pf%2FG2460PF%20driver.zip

das einzige was die dazu schreiben ist:

This beta driver will allow a 30-146Hz FreeSync range on your AOC monitor. 

However, it is not a WHQL-signed driver and you will have to disable driver signature verification on Windows before installing it.

More information here:
How to Disable Driver Signature Verification on 64-Bit Windows 8.1 or 10 (So That You Can Install Unsigned Drivers)


----------



## sleipDE (17. Dezember 2015)

Hab mal mit dem Editor in die INF Datei geschaut, die Versionsnummer ist bei beiden die 1.0.0.0, hab mal versucht die im Beta auf 1.0.0.1 zu ändern, das geht aber leider auch nicht.

Müsste man mal AOC anschreiben wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich machen wenn ich zuhause bin.
Aber normal reicht die inf Datei.

Edit:
Bitte benutz den Bearbeiten Button.


----------



## v0sko (17. Dezember 2015)

Nochmal meine Frage an alle, die den Monitor haben:
Hat jemand von euch das ICC-Profil von pcmonitors eingespielt und anschließend einen Unterschied der Bildqualität gemerkt?
Danke!


----------



## ceramicx (17. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Seit dem ich es ausprobiert habe, er sagt das die Treiber bereits aktuell sind und das wars, geht also nicht. Hab auch schon versucht den original Treiber zu löschen und nur die Beta zu laden, ging aber auch nicht. Ich befürchte mal das der Beta auch so garnicht geladen ist, denn man bekommt nach der Installation keine Meldung mehr wie bei dem offiziellen Treiber das es korrekt installiert wurde.



Genau so weit war ich auch schon, habe Windows 10.
Wär cool wenn du nachfragen könntest JOM79


----------



## ceramicx (22. Dezember 2015)

Habe gestern mein OS neuinstalliert und den AOC Treiber wieder drauf. Danach lies ich Windows Update laufen und er zeigt mir ein AOC Treiber Update an das gestern veröffentlich werden soll.
Vielleicht ist das ja der Fix für 30Hz - 144Hz Freesync?


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2015)

Konntest du die Range schon testen?


----------



## ceramicx (22. Dezember 2015)

Leider noch nicht erst heut oder morgen


----------



## sleipDE (24. Dezember 2015)

Meiner ging an den Händler zurück  

Ich suche mir jetzt doch was größeres mit min. WQHD und schöneren Farben, da die 144Hz und Freesync mir doch weniger wichtig sind als zuvor gedacht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Meiner ging an den Händler zurück
> 
> Ich suche mir jetzt doch was größeres mit min. WQHD und schöneren Farben, da die 144Hz und Freesync mir doch weniger wichtig sind als zuvor gedacht.



Hey,

denke ich werde bei meinem nächsten auch auf WQHD setzen.
Wenn du schönere Farben willst dann nimm ein iPS-Panel. Natürlich nur wenn du mit den iPS-Nachteilen klarkommst 
Habe selbst solch ein iPS-Panel und bin sehr zufrieden.
Einzig und allein vermisse ich FreeSync.


----------



## ceramicx (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Farben sind eigentlich richtig gut wenn man sie einmal richtig einstellt.
Kann leider die Range nicht richtig testen weil der Crimson bei mir immer noch nicht mit CS:GO funktioniert -.-


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Dezember 2015)

ceramicx schrieb:


> Die Farben sind eigentlich richtig gut wenn man sie einmal richtig einstellt.
> Kann leider die Range nicht richtig testen weil der Crimson bei mir immer noch nicht mit CS:GO funktioniert -.-



Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass du so _wenig_ FPS in CSGO hast, um Freesync zu testen


----------



## ceramicx (25. Dezember 2015)

Haha nein da hab ich 200-300 fps  aber in DayZ gehts bis 25 fps runter aber mir ist kein Tearing aufgefallen und es lief allgemein flüssiger ich denke da hat diese Frameverdoppelung eingegriffen.
Also ich kanns net sicher sagen, will auch nix falsches behaupten


----------



## icemankimi (21. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mal die ein oder andere Frage an alle, die den Monitor haben: 

1.
Inwieweit wirken sich die 144 Hz bei euch aus? Also wenn ich z.B. GW 2 spiele, schwanken die Hz je nach Gebiet und Fülle an Charakteren zwischen 25 und 120 Hz. 25 Hz sind eher Extremfälle, wenn sehr viele Spieler an einer Stelle sind. Dann merkt man auch durchaus ein Ruckeln. Ansonsten kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich einen spürbaren Unterschied zu 60 Hz spüre oder FreeSync merke. Ruckeln oder Tearing trat auch bei 60 Hz kaum auf. 
Im Betriebssystem hatte ich Ghosting! Durch Ausschalten des OC konnte ich es weitgehend minimieren. Wie war das bei euch?

2.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn das bessere FreeSync genutzt werden soll, das VSync auch ausgeschaltet werden darf/soll im Radeon Menü?


----------



## MfDoom (21. September 2016)

Du merkst den Vorteil durch die vielen Hz und FPS eigentlich erst bei schnellen Spielen in denen es auf Reaktionszeit ankommt. Guildwars gehört nicht dazu, dafür reicht ein 60Hz Monitor locker


----------



## icemankimi (23. September 2016)

Ich wollte mal was Wichtiges anmerken, was evtl. so nicht sein kann:
Irgendwie kriege ich Zweifel hinsichtlich der 144 Hz. Ich spiele Guild Wars 2: Bei 144 Hz ist die FPS-Zahl bei Ende 59, stelle ich nun auf 60 Hz runter, ist sie unverändert bei gleichem Bild (also ich stehe mit dem Charakter an unveränderter Position). Generell ist es sehr selten, dass die FPS mal über 100 gehen. Mein System ist sehr gut. Aktuellster i5 Prozessor und RX480. Bei einem Freund von mir mit gleicher Spezifikation (aber einem anderen 144 Hz-Monitor) sind die FPS meistens immer über 100. Ich habe das Gefühl, der Monitor ist gar nicht bei 144 Hz?!
Ich bitte um Hilfe. Als Treiber erscheint bei mir "AOC 2460G5" während im Radeon-Menü "AOC2460G4" angezeigt wird. Von "PF" ist nichts zu sehen. Wie ist es denn bei euch? Der beta-Treiber lässt sich trotz Deaktivierung der Signatur nicht installieren, da Windows seit neuestem keine unsignierten Treiber mehr zulässt.


----------



## MfDoom (23. September 2016)

Kann es sein das du Vsync aktiv hast? Die Hz des Monitors beeinflussen nicht deine FPS. Stell die Grafik runter, dann müssen dei FPS hochgehen, wenn nicht dann ist entweder Vsync an oder im Crimsontreiber dein FPS-Deckel an


----------



## icemankimi (23. September 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du Vsync aktiv hast? Die Hz des Monitors beeinflussen nicht deine FPS. Stell die Grafik runter, dann müssen dei FPS hochgehen, wenn nicht dann ist entweder Vsync an oder im Crimsontreiber dein FPS-Deckel an



Wenn ich die Grafik runterschraube (also zb keine Shader) steigen die FPS gleich um 20, das stimmt. Aber ich will sie ja nicht runterschrauben. 
Also VSync ist überall definitv aus und im Radeon Menü hab ich "GPU-Skalierung" auf "aus" stehen. Ich hoffe, das sollte man auch. Bin auch was die Treiber betrifft auf dem neuesten Stand. FreeSync ist auf "Ein". Oder kann FreeSync für niedrigere FPS-Zahlen sorgen? Als Videoprofil habe ich "Standard". 
Aber ich verstehe den Punkt noch nicht ganz: Wenn ich einen Monitor mit mehr Hz habe, sollte doch die die FPS-Zahl höher gehen, oder? Da die Grafikkarte dann sozusagen mehr FPS auf den Bildschirm übertragen kann, aber ich bin auch nur ein Laihe darin. 

Nur was könnte denn noch für so eine verhältnismäßige niedrige FPS-Zahl sorgen? Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob der Treiber auch richtig drauf ist bzw. hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich nicht den "besten" Treiber drauf habe und noch dazu steht da "AOC 2460G5"... Oder was könnte ich noch versuchen? Oder mache ich mir einfach unnütze Gedanken?


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

Vsync würde bei 144Hz auch nicht auf 60Hz begrenzen.
Im Treiber und im Spiel sind 144hz aktiviert?


----------



## icemankimi (24. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vsync würde bei 144Hz auch nicht auf 60Hz begrenzen.
> Im Treiber und im Spiel sind 144hz aktiviert?



Korrekt, unter Windows und im Spiel selbst habe ich 144 Hz aktiviert.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2016)

Welche CPU hast du, kannst du die noch übertakten?


----------



## icemankimi (24. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast du, kannst du die noch übertakten?



Hab einen i5-6500, 3,20 GHz. Sollte also mehr als gut sein. Übertakten muss eig. nicht sein. 
Bei dem Spiel F1 2016 habe ich es auch mal getestet: Da komme ich bei allerhöchsten Grafikeinstellungen im Schnitt auf 70 FPS, was doch eig. gut ist. Was meint ihr dazu? Eig. halte ich F1 2016 für grafisch anspruchsvoller als GW 2, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen. Aber nichtsdestotrotz bin ich in GW 2 etwas enttäuscht. Für GTA 5 muss ich es noch testen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2016)

GW 2 ist auch CPU limitiert.
Wie ist die Auslastung der GPU in GW 2?


----------



## icemankimi (24. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> GW 2 ist auch CPU limitiert.
> Wie ist die Auslastung der GPU in GW 2?



Wenn ich das wüsste. Wie kann ich das denn feststellen? Gibt es da irgendein Programm, wo ich die Leistung von CPU und GPU mit überprüfen kann?


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2016)

Einfach MSI Afterburner installeiren und dir die GPU Auslastung anzeigen lassen.


----------



## MfDoom (24. September 2016)

icemankimi schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Grafik runterschraube (also zb keine Shader) steigen die FPS gleich um 20, das stimmt. Aber ich will sie ja nicht runterschrauben.
> Also VSync ist überall definitv aus und im Radeon Menü hab ich "GPU-Skalierung" auf "aus" stehen. Ich hoffe, das sollte man auch. Bin auch was die Treiber betrifft auf dem neuesten Stand. FreeSync ist auf "Ein". Oder kann FreeSync für niedrigere FPS-Zahlen sorgen? Als Videoprofil habe ich "Standard".
> Aber ich verstehe den Punkt noch nicht ganz: Wenn ich einen Monitor mit mehr Hz habe, sollte doch die die FPS-Zahl höher gehen, oder? Da die Grafikkarte dann sozusagen mehr FPS auf den Bildschirm übertragen kann, aber ich bin auch nur ein Laihe darin.
> 
> Nur was könnte denn noch für so eine verhältnismäßige niedrige FPS-Zahl sorgen? Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob der Treiber auch richtig drauf ist bzw. hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich nicht den "besten" Treiber drauf habe und noch dazu steht da "AOC 2460G5"... Oder was könnte ich noch versuchen? Oder mache ich mir einfach unnütze Gedanken?


Durch einen monitor mit mehr hz bekommst du nicht mehr fps, nein. Hz sind die bilder die dein monitor darstellt, fps sind die bilder die deine grafikkarte ausgibt. Wenn du meinst du hast zuwenig fps in gw dann hat das nichts mit dem treiber des monitors oder dem monitor zu tun


----------



## icemankimi (24. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach MSI Afterburner installeiren und dir die GPU Auslastung anzeigen lassen.



GPU Auslastung liegt laut der Anzeige bei 100% und Prozessortakt bei 1266 Mhz. Was soll ich nun deuten bzw. unternehmen? Grafikkarte ist eine Nitro RX480 von Sapphire. Gehe ich auch die niedrigste Auflösung und schraube Grafik runter, ist die Auslastung schwankend zwischen 80 und 100% und die FPS steigen um 30, jedoch ist die Grafik dann wirklich absolut grottig^^ Aber war mal zum Testen. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen. Kann notfalls auch noch weitere Werte anhängen als Bild.
Oder kann es sein, dass von den 4 Kernen welche "geparkt" sind und nicht richtig ausgelastet werden? Laut dem Programm "CPU Core Parking Utility" sind zwei Stück geparkt. Man könnte sie nun "unparken", aber ich 1. bin ich bei solchen Programmen vorsichtig (auch wenn es laut einem Video zur GW2-FPS-Steigerung vielen geholfen hat) und 2. möchte ich gerne erst mal hier Meinungen einholen.


----------



## icemankimi (25. September 2016)

So:
Auch wenn ich mich noch über eine Antwort zu meinem letzten Post freuen würde:

Ich habe nun GTA 5 installiert. Habe bis auf SMA (was deaktiviert ist) alles auf sehr hoch/ultra. VSync habe ich ausgeschaltet, da ja eig. FreeSync einsetzen sollte. Das Spiel läuft nahezu exzellent. Es läuft absolut flüssig bei 70-80 FPS in einer Grafik, die ich noch nie vorher gesehen habe. Eine wahre Augenweide. Da ist GW 2 nichts gegen. Da frage ich mich, warum die FPS in GW 2 dann etwas niedriger sind, aber vlt. wurde das Spiel einfach nicht optimal programmiert. Jdf. ist die Grafik in GTA 5 eine Wucht. SMA musste ich jedoch deaktivieren, denn dann ruckelt es tatsächlich. Der Grafikspeicher wird mit ca. 2800 Megabyte ausgelastet von 8000. Wenn ich SMA auf "voll" machen würde, komme ich auf mitte 3000, aber das Ruckeln liegt scheinbar dann an der CPU. Das ist aber Meckern auf höchstem Niveau. Fakt ist, dass GTA 5 auf nahezu max. Einstellungen perfekt läuft.


----------

